# How could you get over this?



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Saw an episode of the Jeremy Kyle USA show in which, much to Jeremy's seemingly genuine shock, it was proven that someone's girlfriend had had several affairs, *including with her own brother.*

How the heck could you get over that level of cheating?:scratchhead:


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

You run and never look back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Numbersixxx said:


> You run and never look back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That was Jeremy's advice, I think.

The mother of the children was there and in denial and then you suddenly saw when she got it and knew something sexual had happened between her children.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You dump them hard and cold you tell everyone you know why.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

You put them on Cheaterville...that fixes everything

Right Shaggy.


LOL

back in the day I could have easy gotten over it by punching someone real hard


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

MM, did they mention were the dad was?

Or was dad part of the family orgy?

I can"t believe I just typed that!!


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

Numbersixxx said:


> You run and never look back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup :iagree:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

the guy said:


> You put them on Cheaterville...that fixes everything
> 
> Right Shaggy.
> 
> ...


Or on TV worldwide. That'll do it, yeah!

The young lady concerned was shaking like a jelly. I think she genuinely thought if it wasn't full intercourse with her brother that it didn't really count.

However, she'd also cheated on her boy friend with other other men, too. Good grief.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3Vd31UE8wk


----------



## PastOM (Apr 12, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Saw an episode of the Jeremy Kyle USA show in which, much to Jeremy's seemingly genuine shock, it was proven that someone's girlfriend had had several affairs, *including with her own brother.*
> 
> How the heck could you get over that level of cheating?:scratchhead:


MM:

What's really disturbing .... you watching the Jeremy Kyle USA show!!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

the guy said:


> You put them on Cheaterville...that fixes everything
> 
> Right Shaggy.
> 
> ...


I agree with the back in the day version, but we are a more civilized lot now. So you do what you can to spread the word.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

PastOM said:


> MM:
> 
> What's really disturbing .... you watching the Jeremy Kyle USA show!!


My wife got me into it. Although she no longer practices, she still keeps an interest in psychology and says that the Jeremy Kyle Show has plenty of examples of dysfunctional families! She prefers the UK version of his show, as it happens.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

the guy said:


> MM, did they mention were the dad was?
> 
> Or was dad part of the family orgy?
> 
> I can"t believe I just typed that!!


Dad wasn't mentioned. He probably ran away. But not before giving the girl 22 siblings? At least that's what I think she said!


----------

